# Tear Jerker? (Alzheimer's)



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

Well, includes a bit of (blended) food.
I typically enjoy watching "Big Clive's" videos on reverse engineering, 
but I have to say, this hits home.
My apologies if it's too far off topic/food related.
(44 mins, BTW)




:emoji_cry:


----------

